# Snowplow Mechanic Wanted in Northern NJ



## pjsimpson (May 27, 2011)

SNOWPLOW MECHANIC
Mahwah, NJ - Full Time & Part Time

For nearly 50 years, Traffic Safety & Equipment Co. has been the premier resource for all sign, safety, and snowplow related needs. Our business has expanded to include divisions for traffic safety products, signs and graphics and snowplows and spreaders. We now offer a myriad of products and services designed to satisfy the ever growing needs of our client base.

Now, we are seeking dedicated, self-motivated Western Snowplow mechanics for full and part time positions. Experience in snowplow repair and installation required.

We are proud to offer a salary commensurate with level of knowledge and years in industry, a solid benefit package and advancement potential.

If you are the mechanic we are seeking and are looking to grow your career, please send a resume or letter of inquiry to [email protected]

Equal Opportunity Employer


----------

